# Scottart said I was the best .......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

worst student he's ever had. And if I ever finish and display these in public to not mention his name or any affiliation with him. But we're all friends here - right??

First thing he had me do was paint a blank canvas (that's scary) using basic (very basic) tecniques and getting used to the paint and different brushes and what they do.









Then we did a "simple" (yeah, right) loon. Got to touch it up and finish the frame at home. Good thing it was in 3d so I could at least follow some lines and shapes.









Now we get into animals. They are different from birds. It's all hard for me. Some is just harder. He can't figure out why a mere mortal has a hard time doing this.










He saved the big one for last. Starts with some background.









And then started the deer - and ran out of time. More finishing alone with no help.









It was an interesting and challenging time - confirming what I already knew --- I ain't got no talent or much ability. But I'm admitting it and not trying to be something I'm not or fool anyone........yet.

Many thanx to Scottart. I gave him a bunch of laughs. But I got a thick skin!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually, that is not a bad start. Even my two great-granddaughters, 2 and 4, still color outside the lines.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

John, You are your own best critic. I think you are doing great! I think the trip was worth it. You have come along way...My hat's off to you!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Actually, that is not a bad start. Even my two great-granddaughters, 2 and 4, still color outside the lines.


That's just it. There aren't any lines other than the main shape on the 3D. None at all on the canvas. That's intimidating!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The more you do, the better you get. Those are actually pretty challenging projects, so you should be pleased with what you've done. I don't see anything to apologize for. Stick'em on a shelf and look at them again after several more projects to check your progress. You'll be pleasantly surprised at how good you're getting.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Off to a great start John. As it is often said, there is no substitute for practice.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

John Did great.

And I found out that he can cook.

the best in this class.

Most students come in with some painting back ground, so know that Blue and Yellow make Green..... 

John came in as a truck driver who carves great stuff. So he had a further journey than most of my novice painters. Painting carvings has some unique problems and benefits. 


It was a grand time and it was fun having him up here.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I cook better than I paint. And it was a pleaure serving you Master Scott.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

It sure sounds like some good fun was had by all. Any paintings of the Salmon that were caught? I am so happy for the both of you, (and some enviousness also  If I were to attempt those paintings, John’s would appear to be by DaVinci, in comparison. My stick people are not recognizable as stick people.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Artie - it was a pretty good time.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

You're off to a fine start in your painting, John. In no time you'll have a painting show on PBS!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah - right. Titled .........."What not to do when trying to paint." Never did see any of those numbers on anything he had up there.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think for a first time you did great. Keep it up


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

yep, might have to have John back up, as I am out of all the food he left behind...


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good to me, I have absolutely NO artistic ability, don't get me wrong I can copy fairly good (as long as I don't rush it, and I mean wood projects) but painting is way above my pay grade.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

BCR said:


> Looks good to me, I have absolutely NO artistic ability, don't get me wrong I can copy fairly good (as long as I don't rush it, and I mean wood projects) but painting is way above my pay grade.


Above mine too. I can't paint a wall with a roller, but Scott started with the (very) basics and did a lot of step by step and knowledge sharing of how things are done (secrets?). He crammed a lot into 3 1/2 afternoons. I don't think I can remember even most of it. Now I'm on my own to finish the damage. Told him I can now say I studied under the great Scottart------- he said not to say anything about this or mention his name in any way with my newfound unearthed "talents". My lack of artistic concepts was just affirmed. And Alaskan Amber is pretty good beer!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

They looked like they were a lot of fun paint...and they do look good. Conversation piece for the den/living room or man cave.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's a lot of raw talent there John, keep it up and it will be interesting to see your work this time next year.


----------

